# Chair back jig



## Novicesaw (May 8, 2011)

Because I already cut the mortises for my daughters mission arm chair I had to find a way to slope the back with out cutting the backs below the seat. I saw this jig in Woodsmith Mag Vol 33 No. 195 page 32. This jig was designed for a post bed but I thought it would work well with my back legs for my chair. THis jig is designed to be used on a table saw.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Novicesaw said:


> Because I already cut the mortises for my daughters mission arm chair I had to find a way to slope the back with out cutting the backs below the seat. I saw this jig in Woodsmith Mag Vol 33 No. 195 page 32. This jig was designed for a post bed but I thought it would work well with my back legs for my chair. THis jig is designed to be used on a table saw.


The way you have that jig set up looks like it's set up for use on the table saw with the fence to the left of the bade.











 







.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*rotate the jig 180 degrees*

 Unless I'm full of sawdust that oughta do it....Hard to tell from that pix tho :huh: bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> Unless I'm full of sawdust that oughta do it....Hard to tell from that pix tho :huh: bill


When I make those push jigs, that little stop at the bottom edge in the picture is the pusher for the piece. At least that's how I see it. If it's flipped 180, that would be fed in first, and the subject piece could get dislodged.


----------

